# I am excited !!



## Guest (Oct 19, 2003)

My first week on a new medication, Depakote (an anticonvulsant), and some very positive things are beginning to happen for me brain and body-wise. For maybe the first time in my whole life, I am starting to feel more relaxed, more calm, with the inklings of a feeling of inner peace that I don't have to struggle to achieve. My brain isn't "racing" like it always used to. I can actually think through things before I act or react. This is a true revelation in my life.Surely this will also improve my focus and concentration during the hypno sessions.Also.... I am beginning to notice some positive effects from the Depakote on my pain perception... it is improved even over what the Celexa was ever able to help me. This is especially good news for my fibro!!I am also noticing some favorable G.I. changes as well. I don't seem to notice abdominal discomfort as much and the pain is diminished. Had a bit of "D" early on, but now that seems to have settled down and I am actually for the most part having normal BM's for the first time in years.In fact, my doctor's goal is to get me off the Celexa as well as the Trazadone and for me to take only the Depakote. I am still increasing the doses throughout the next few days.Here I was having "mini seizures" that were migrating into my temporal lobes, causing the misfiring of brain neurons resulting in severe emotional instability as well as issues with focus and concentration as well as depression and anxiety. I am not totally healed yet by any means, but if this first week is any indication of what the future is going to bring.... I am nothing other than absolutely delighted!!Diagnosis is extremely important and if I'm not mistaken, IBS tends to occur in people with other health problems as well, including behavioral health problems? For me, there has definitely been a connection between the fibro pain and my behavioral health disorder... which is now coming under much better control... and the Depakote is helping with EVERYTHING!This is a revelation in my life.Evie


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You go, girl.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hey Evie that is great news!







I'm hoping that this new medication keeps bringing you positive benefits...after all you've rather been thruogh the mill lately. So I'm keeping everything possible crossed for you







keep us updated how it goes!Big {{{{Hugs}}}} to youClair


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

{{{Evie}}}


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

That's wonderful Evie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

It is exciting that you're feeling better. Hopefully you will continue to feel better and better - That is my wish for everyone on the forum!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

Well.... it's later... and I am continuing to feel better...







I sure appreciate all of this encouragement, you guys!!







It's been so long since I've awakened with a smile on my face and a desire to go about the day's business that I don't know how to act !There is still pain, but I don't notice it as much. There is also still some fatigue, but think I am sleeping better...as in more deeply perhaps? Sleeping longer too.... and catching naps whenever I can.Susan.... What do you know about the effects of Valproic acid on FMS or CFS if there is any connection at all?Evie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I do recall reading that anticonvulsants could be tried for neuropathic pain in M.E./CFS. Other than that, I'm afraid I don't know. Perhaps you could do a search using google or something?


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Evie-Glad to hear this med is working wonders for you!!!!Celtic


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Are you still feeling better Evie?I think this is a great example of remembering how important it is to go to a doctor and get a diagnosis, and then try to find the cause of your illness. It's such a great thing to figure out what is the root cause behind your particular case of ME/CFIDS or CFS or FMS because only then can you find something that helps you feel better. And what a great thing it is to feel better!







So to everyone (including myself) still searching for a cause behind your personal case of ME/CFIDS or CFS or FMS - Keep searching! One day we might all find our causes, and feel better!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, MM... I am still feeling better... not perfect... but better... much better. I've been on the new med now for 19 days. I am up to 250mg twice daily of the Depakote. I don't mind that it causes me to feel slightly sleepy at times because overall I feel so much better.You hit the nail on the head when you emphasized the importance of correct diagnoses.I also seem to have a bit more energy and stamina. I think maybe my body is playing "catch-up" on rest that I've gone without for years. Antidepressants didn't quite do it for me. The Depakote is doing it for me.... I also read that Depakote enhances the effectiveness of the low dose of Celexa that I am taking.Side effects are minimal.... and very well worth the advantages so far.It's as if the missing piece has been supplied.I'm not sure if having Dyslimbia "causes" my FMS, but I suspect it aggravates it.My next issue to correct will be my bladder. It's driving me stark raving NUTS !







Thanx for the good wishes.....  ....it's been a very long time since I've felt half human so I intend to relish this....







....(already on the program for 3 Christmas dance concerts....I still can't handle 2 technique workouts per week, but I am back to 1 technique class and 1 choreography class plus my weekly 2-3-hour solo rehearsal. For a while there, I could only manage an hour, and even that was killing me...I was also leaving technique class early or not attending at all...and I didn't attend choreography for over 4 months. The last 3 weeks before the first concert I will add another 2-hour weekly rehearsal until the moves are imbedded in my muscle memories.... that's the only way I can do this... if I have to think about it... I'll screw up..... it has to be automatic... using the music as my cues to know what I am supposed to be doing at any given moment.... in the past I've forgotten things but I can always bring myself back without losing focus.... plus people are asking for my return because they enjoy my pieces... which are always upbeat and give hope)Susan... I plan to continue researching. If I come up with anything helpful, I'll post it.How are all you guys doing lately? Celtic...sure is good to see you around these parts again.... you've been missed...







Evie


----------

